# Match the user above with a Pokémon!



## Ys_ (Jul 8, 2020)

All right, so a matching game! You have to match the user above with a Pokémon and state why. The reason can be anything. For example:

User 1: you're a growlithe because your avatar reminds me of one!
User 2: ooh, I match you with an alolan Vulpix because you like Lillie and your personality reminds me of Snowy! 

And so on. Have fun!


----------



## qenya (Jul 8, 2020)

I'm tempted to say Dragonair because of your avatar, but that's a bit too obvious... I think I'm going to go with Suicune, because the "bel"/"bell" in your name reminds me of the lore from the Johto games!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 10, 2020)

Blaziken, because chicken avatar


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 10, 2020)

mienshao! because.... a kung fu... weasel, i guess? is mienshao a weasel? idk. 

i fully expect mine to be easy posting for the next person btw. i am not expecting creativity here


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Jul 10, 2020)

Ralts! Because you seem a little timid but you're also a good friend :D


----------



## Herbe (Jul 10, 2020)

Marill, beccause the Blu in your name reminds me of Pikablu :>


----------



## Ys_ (Jul 10, 2020)

lol I also thought of Pikablu.

For you I'm going with Herdier! Because the first thing that came to mind was something canine and Herdier matches the colors on your pfp plus it reminds me of Hatchy with the colors and the moustache xD


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 10, 2020)

absol! i think your last pfp gave me these vibes, but also you seem to have a very calm and analytical yet kind demeanor.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 12, 2020)

Sirfetch'd because signature


----------



## haneko (Jul 14, 2020)

I love games like this! 

For Kung Fu Ferret I'm going to skip the obvious answer (Mienfoo/Mienshao) and go with Goomy. You seem like you have an affinity for novel things.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 16, 2020)

Crabominable, a fighting ice type


----------



## Zori (Jul 16, 2020)

Fu + Ferret = Furret
That is what I have thought in my head every time I have seen you post tbh


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jul 16, 2020)

Maybe Palkia, judging by your status line of 'Mafia Lieutenant Overlord of Space' ?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 16, 2020)

Gardevoir in your sig


----------



## storm (Jul 16, 2020)

linoone! but like. punk rock linoone


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jul 16, 2020)

Definitely Wurmple.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Jul 16, 2020)

Naganadel because it is Ultra Cool ( a Cool Ultrabeast )


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 17, 2020)

Hydreigon, duh! (username and avatar)


----------



## Ys_ (Jul 17, 2020)

pls don't forget to add reasons :P
I was thinking Pangoro for you cause Kung Fu (Panda)

edit: I was saying in general, btw, not targetted at anyone specifically n_n


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 17, 2020)

Yveltal begins and ends with the same letters as your username


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jul 17, 2020)

Same with you and Karrablast/Kriketot


----------



## qenya (Jul 17, 2020)

Ralts, because yours is kicking my Treecko's arse in ASB


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 18, 2020)

Sawsbuck in your sig


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jul 18, 2020)

Your pic features a giant, heavily armored guy, which makes me think of Golurk, tbh.


----------



## Ys_ (Aug 3, 2020)

vulpix because red and playful uwu


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 3, 2020)

Meowth, because Gatomon avatar


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Aug 3, 2020)

Medicham because it's the Kung Fu Pokémon


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 3, 2020)

I can't think of a single Pokémon that goes with you, user Hydreigon25... Sorry, but nothing comes to mind.


----------



## Novae (Aug 3, 2020)

ekans for the local snake friend


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Aug 3, 2020)

Squirtle because Misty had it Temporarily


----------



## qenya (Aug 3, 2020)

Hmmm.... I'm getting.... Unovan Dragon-type vibes...? I'm gonna say Haxorus! :D


----------



## Novae (Aug 3, 2020)

oricorio! between the name, the bird, and the groovin' dog gifs in the signature it just fits


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Aug 3, 2020)

Starmie because it's One of Misty's main Pokémon


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Aug 4, 2020)

Guzzlord, because of the Dark-looking Dragon in your Pic


----------



## storm (Aug 4, 2020)

hmmm I am going to say. honchkrow! something about the mask and the usertitle make me think of smug mafia don crows...


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Aug 9, 2020)

nothing really comes to mind except Mewtwo because he can create storms ( See Pokémon the First Movie: Mewtwo Strikes Back ( 1998 ) for this example )


----------



## Zoroark (Sep 5, 2020)

I was going to say 'Zoroark', but you've got too much blue and not enough red in that avatar.  Whatever it is.

Deino?  I'll go with Deino.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 5, 2020)

I was going to say 'Shiny Umbreon', but you've not enough blue in that avatar.  Whatever it is.

Zorua?  i think I'll go with Zorua​


----------



## Figment (Oct 9, 2020)

Diggersby, because its Pokedex Number, 660, is Hydreigons Pokedex Number, 635, + 25, I would've used multiplication, but there isn't at least 15875 Pokemon yet, is there?


----------



## TrainerWalker (Oct 9, 2020)

Smeargle for no real reason other than Figment involves imagination


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Oct 9, 2020)

Hitmonlee, because with those long legs, it's bound to be good at walking


----------



## Figment (Oct 9, 2020)

I would go for Meowth, but thats the easy way out, so is Gardevoir because of your signature, so I'll go for Necrozma, because you have "Ultra" in your name.


----------



## Zoroark (Nov 8, 2020)

Gastly.

Your avatar is a black ball, and the only ball that isn't two-tone, and is almost black, is Gastly.  Someone's just graffitii'd its butt while it slept, which could be attributed to another Ghost-type.


----------



## Novae (Nov 8, 2020)

zorua.

no elaboration given


----------



## qenya (Nov 8, 2020)

Gardevoir, because of Misty Terrain


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 8, 2020)

Blaziken for obvious reasons


----------



## Zoroark (Nov 8, 2020)

Mistyx said:


> no elaboration given


You should elaborate on that. It's part of the game.

Back to the topic:

Squirtle.

That shiny psyduck avatar somehow reminds me of a mildly perverted Squirtle with a beak.  I have no idea how or why.


----------



## qenya (Nov 9, 2020)

Skiploom, because I thought selecting a Pokémon arbitrarily would provide a humorous contrast with the fact that you have a specific Pokémon species prominently featured in your username and avatar.


----------



## Zori (Nov 13, 2020)

Pikachu, because you had an idea that I wanted to ripoff in each generation
Or at the very least, in this post


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Nov 13, 2020)

Alolan Vulpix because it's icy & adorable


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 17, 2020)

Pikachu, because it is #25 in the National dex


----------



## Zori (Dec 30, 2020)

Pikachu, because Pokemon keeps making copies of it


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 31, 2020)

Zorua, because of the first three letters


----------



## Figment (Jan 20, 2021)

Furret, because I literally always confuse the Pokemon and real-life animal. (Also yes I am back from my month-long absence to only leave again in a few days time)


----------

